# Animal Crossing: The Movie Discussion



## Caecae97 (Jan 24, 2016)

I wanted to know what people think of the Animal Crossing: The Movie English Fan Dub, so here it is in two parts to watch.











Personally I think Ai and Yu would make a cute couple, Yu is such a sucker during the summer festival, and Margie moving away without telling Ai, that is one of the biggest pet peeves in the AC universe, your villager friends moving away without saying a word.​


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jan 24, 2016)

i quite like the movie
i actually hope they make the next games town based off of the village in the movie xD


----------



## Caecae97 (Jan 24, 2016)

I personally wish they would make a movie based off New Leaf. That would be cool


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 24, 2016)

I love this movie. I watched it a few months ago.

I wonder why Phyllis was so nice in the movie, rather than having her snooty personality like in the games.


----------



## Caecae97 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yeah, she's nicer than usual, but when Gulliver arrives, she does seem a little quick to be suspicious. And Pelly says "That's mean to say it out loud!" which makes me laugh because it means she's saying "It's ok to think that, but it's not ok to say it out loud." which doesn't seem like Pelly to me


----------



## N e s s (Jan 24, 2016)

I mean its alright, its not the best movie ever though.


----------



## Caecae97 (Jan 24, 2016)

By far it's not the best movie, in reality, few movies that are based off of video games do well in the box offices and with critics. But compared to how politically accurate it is to the game, I'd say it's pretty good. There are a few things here and there that I don't particularly like, such as the fact that Phylis is much nicer than in the games and that Tortimer and Hopper are more or less just there for comic relief. Tortimer only cares about reelection, and makes a firework of his face to promote himself. As for Hopper, his catches just get more and more ridiculous, first a boot, which I've come across once or twice, then a bike, and then an Easter Island Head!? That's not funny, well, ok, yes it is, but the joke got a bit lame.


----------



## Elov (Jan 24, 2016)

It was far more enjoyable when I was a kid. But this movie is directed towards children. Rewatching it I just found the movie to be a bit random. I can see why they included Gulliver in his UFO. But the part with the aliens reuniting was really out there. I wish they just stuck to a more simpler concept, and had more character development and a better plot. The ending just felt so incomplete.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 24, 2016)

I liked the movie, it was very cute and simple! it followed a lot of the animal crossing features and yeah I cried when I first saw the move, so sad Sally moveddd D:


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 27, 2016)

i think that it was really cute! really captured the essence of the games in my opinion.
though i would say that in that dub the able sisters voices were horrid however, and also Margie and her cherry pie thing was really annoying to me.


----------



## N a t (Jan 29, 2016)

Good lord, I love this movie! I'm just a sucker for some kids movies, and this is one of them. I plan on turning my second copy of acnl into a rough version of Animal Village, and of course I'll have both Ai and Yu. I know somewhere other people have done it, but I haven't seen one. Either way I'm excited to do it. I don't want an entire game based off of the movie, however I would love another movie!


----------



## Fang4Ever (Jan 29, 2016)

I loved it, it was so darn cute. It also had two of my favourite villagers ever, Whitney and Margie.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 29, 2016)

This movie made Apollo one of my favorite villagers!


----------



## scotch (Jan 29, 2016)

Shawna said:


> This movie made Apollo one of my favorite villagers!


same with me!!


----------



## newleaves (Feb 2, 2016)

oh my god, i loved it so much, i think i cried? this was when i was 10 i swear ⁽(◍˃̵͈̑ᴗ˂̵͈̑)
and for like a year afterwards i named all my characters tanpopo and it was just so cute!


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 13, 2016)

Everyone's aware this is a 10 year old movie, right? Came out in Japan in 2006, Animal Crossing hadn't been the insanely followed franchise worldwide yet- for that matter, Wild World had only come out in some regions the same year this released in Japan. They could make some anime series for it, but I doubt it'd be as good as others since the dialog is part of the series, and you'll start stereotyping villagers that players feel are certain ways given their "animalese".


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 13, 2016)

That movie was so good ;u; i feel like the english fan dub was really well done.  This movie made me love whitney and margie >.<
I only wish they'd make one for New Lead with reece and Isabelle.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 13, 2016)

I saw the movie with english subtitles and it was alright


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 13, 2016)

Am I the only one who dislike the movie.


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 13, 2016)

The movie is cute and relaxing  I was so happy with my first acnl town because got Margie and Whitney as the starters!! D


----------



## Caecae97 (Feb 2, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> Am I the only one who dislike the movie.



It would appear so. I like this movie. Making a movie is like making a fine meal. The plot is the main ingredient, it's pretty good. There's a good mix between comedy and drama. This meal has a bit too much randomness. If I were a food critic and this were a fine meal, I'd give it four stars and write in my review "Too much salt" to say that there's too much randomness, like Hopper's fishing, but namely the aliens.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 3, 2017)

In reply to AccfSally; No, you're not the only one... sadly. Throughout this thread, you can find people saying they liked it as a child, but now they find it as a generic kids' film. I don't see it as a generic kids' film, even the two main characters are persumably kids. Part of this is why I think the "it's for kids" excuse is lame, overrated and dumb as f---

WARNING: POSSIBLE SPOILERS

I don't care what anyone says, I LOVE this movie! It's my favourite movie and I don't see why people hate on it. The randomness never bothered me (I fail to see how Hopper's fishing was bothering since it was funny) though I can see why people thought having aliens at the end was weird but even that didn't bother me. When you think about it, the games can be pretty random (if trading the Statue Of Liberty for a toilet isn't random to you then you need to see a doctor) so it'd make sense for the movie to be the same. At least the movie actually follows the games pretty accurately (unlike Super Mario Bros: The Movie) which is the big selling point for pretty much any video game movie. The animation in the movie is beautiful and still looks good nearly 11 years later. It had quite a few pretty funny moments as well such as Hopper's fishing scenes. The drama was also well-written and executed nicely too. The characters are all memorable and the movie introduced me to Rosie and Alfonso, who are some of my favourite villagers. I love the movie's music, it's some of my favourite in the entire series (even if they are renditions of Wild World's music). Also, I liked the English fandub. Sure, Sable's voice could've been more feminine and Celest's voice actress should've either been given a better microphone or not been too close to it but other than that I'd say that the English voices are actually BETTER than the Japanese voices. Alfonso's Italian (I think) accent in the English version fits FAR better than whatever accent he had in the Japanese one. Overall, I'd say this movie is an underrated masterpiece (when you really think about it, the only people who like it are Animal Crossing fans) and I'd give it a 9.8 out of 10. If only they made a sequel or an animated series and release/air it outside of Japan as well-- (see's posts around the forums saying that it would be too risky, should not be like the movie because they hated it or think that Beardo should be one of the main characters). All I have to say to those posts are inside this video:


----------



## Caecae97 (Feb 22, 2017)

I will admit, the movie had it's ups and downs. The A-I-O-U thing and the cherry pie metaphor were both super annoying. I was sad when Marcie moved away without telling her best friend. The alien thing didn't make any sense whatsoever, so I don't really know what to say about that, but it gave the movie a bit of comic relief. The main comic relief however is Hopper and his fishing. No matter how long he stays out there, he doesn't catch anything good.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 22, 2017)

Caecae97 said:


> I will admit, the movie had it's ups and downs. The A-I-O-U thing and the cherry pie metaphor were both super annoying. I was sad when Marcie moved away without telling her best friend. The alien thing didn't make any sense whatsoever, so I don't really know what to say about that, but it gave the movie a bit of comic relief. The main comic relief however is Hopper and his fishing. No matter how long he stays out there, he doesn't catch anything good.



It's actually *a*-e-*i*-o-u, which are all vowels. Also, I remember it only being said like twice in the Movie so it never bothered me.


----------



## Coach (Feb 25, 2017)

Wow, I really thought I'd commented on this post! I guess not...

Anyway, I love this movie! It looks awesome and has a very memorable plot. It also meant the creation of animal crossing merch, so that's a bonus! The movie also introduced some awesome characters to me and it's just very nostalgic to me, maybe that's why I like it as much as I do.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Feb 25, 2017)

Coach said:


> Wow, I really thought I'd commented on this post! I guess not...
> 
> Anyway, I love this movie! It looks awesome and has a very memorable plot. It also meant the creation of animal crossing merch, so that's a bonus! The movie also introduced some awesome characters to me and it's just very nostalgic to me, maybe that's why I like it as much as I do.



I agree, though Animal Crossing merchandise has been around since the GCN games (Takara, known for the Choro Q toys and video game series, made figurines based on Doubutsu no Mori+ back in 2001. Doubutsu no Mori+ is the Japanese version of the GCN Animal Crossing). I think there were also some international merch as well, but I'm not so sure.


----------

